# What Bettas are "Rare"?



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

On google I found pictures of pure colored bettas that are rare. I was wondering what other types of bettas are rare?

My betta seems to be an average betta with dark maroon ( Maroon - Color Sorting ) face and amethyst ( Amethyst - Color Sorting ) body color body with fins that start amethyst and end with a cardinal ( Cardinal - Color Sorting ) color except the anal fin witch is all cardinal.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I know albino bettas are rare, but not sure of much else


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Red, yellow orange or tri or more marble,king tail, giant line with ct hm dt, diamond eye, prealscale, big ear(dumbo), three lobe dt and the list goes on....


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW, I did not know there was that many bettas that where rare. I always thought it was just the pure color ones. Yay learned something new. Thank you guys.:-D


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i got this from http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABtailtypegenetics.htm



> There are some very rare forms known which are probably also the caused by de presence of the DT gene:
> _*- Tripletail (TT):*_ As the name already implicates, this type of tail has three tail lobes. Very rare and hard to maintain.
> _*- Hearttail (HT):*_ With this tailform the split of the “doubletail” is only partly present (only on the edge) which gives the tail a heart shaped appearance. People who tried to develop this line, mostly ended up with opspring having complete splits between two tail lobes.
> _*- Fusetail (FT):*_ This tailform is just like the hearttail a “faulty” doubletail were the two tail lobes are fused again. This line is also hard to develop.
> _*- Fuse fin (FF):*_ With this tail form the dorsal, caudal and anal fin are fused to one single fin. This is the rarest form of all.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know pearl scales are very rrare aquastar71 has a couple of them up for $500 and $1000, way over priced 0-0


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

mernincrazy8525

Cool, my betta is the same exact color as the last triple tail betta but mine is a veiltail. I almost thought mine was rare LOL. Thanks for the site.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here i'll post them up: this one is $1000
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1321254400

and this one is $500:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1321279801

if you looks at there scales there different from normal whites


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

1000$ Have we all become Paris Hilton?!?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL!! I hope I'm not Paris Hilton  I saw an albino betta on Aquabid yesterday that wasn't even as expensive as one of those pearl-scaled ones..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

don't breed for diamond eye or pearlscale... Diamond Eye is blindness caused by a buildup of dragon scaling over the eyes. NOT something you want to breed for. Pearlscale is done by one breeder only so far, and because it's so new, it's not even known if it's something you SHOULD breed for.

Marbles are pretty rare, outside of breeders. Butterflies aren't seen that often in the more unusual colors.... true Orange isn't seen too often(i'm talking orange, not light orange. not salmon. not kinda orange. Orange like my Zidane was: http://chibichii1987.deviantart.com/art/Zidane-257402484?q=gallery:chibichii1987/16073411&qo=16 )

yellow is pretty uncommon, as well.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow as beautiful as that white betta is I would never pay 1k for it.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I wouldn't either, Im good with mine. I could not take the chance that the 1k betta would die on me.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, but what's so special about the pearlscale? I looked at AB pictures and it didn't look anything pearly (except maybe for color) .... like the pearlscaled goldfish. 

I had ragged scales like that a few times (not white). It didn't look special. In fact, IMO it looked kinda odd. And I personally wouldn't breed for it..... it's definitely not worth 1000$.

Marble and butterfly is common in my area. People are trying to make the butterfly pattern dark colored (not the usual white/clear). Orange and yellow are also becoming common since most hobbyist go for them - but most are not "true yellow/orange". The really vibrant yellow/orange is rather rare.

True blue dragons are rare - white/silver body with royal/bright blue fins.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I just got a (in my opinion) cool betta, It is a dark blue or black in the body and the fins are metalic light blue with a red ventral fins. Was only 3 dollas and rather have him than a 1k betta that is all white. I think that pure color is a bit dull.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Solid colors may be a bit dull, but when you've bred, you'll know that it's hard to maintain - specially if there was a cross in their background.... that's the challenge.

Making new strains is IMO also challenging. But it's not for everyone because you'd have to keep a lot of them. The Thai's are able to make various color combination because there are a lot of gigantic breeders who has thousands of bettas to experiment with.

Pictures please....lol


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

These are my two bettas sorry for the realy lousy pics but my phone stinks.
And before you guys go all crazy on my the two where together for 5 minutes and did not even fight the red one was the only one flaring and he fergot about the new one. [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

diamond eye is a deformity.  related to the dragon scale issue where it covers the eyes. causes blindness/partial bindness.

Triple tails are nice xD

Um..as for rarity, it depends on where you are and such Is respects to what someone mentioned in the breeding forum, dragonscale CT's. I have yet to see one. 
Also, blue bodied/finned dragon's.
decent CTPK are becoming more common but are still on the rare side.
Melano's without alot of iridescence.


Aquastar sells alot of deformed bettas for higher prices, calling them special instead of special needs.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

rarity depends on your area. in my area, dragons are pretty rare, and we only get red with silver/light blue scales. white is also pretty rare. orange dals are rare here, but many on here from different areas say they're common. check out the pet stores in your area, and see what you see alot of, and what you don't see too much of.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Deform fish are new breed....
Cause none of the fish we have look like the wild one...
Unless your breeding wild type....
Lfs tend to carry cheap fish....
Most people is not willing to buy $30+ plus fish as a pet...


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

deformed fish are not a new breed, they're deformed.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

dt,ct,hm & ect.
you can't find fish like that in the wild....
so they are deform


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I mean deformed and in warped and blind and bent and stunted. 
Things that are only harmful to the fish. Not mutations like double tail, which when bred to extreams is also cruel because of the spinal issues.


Deformed is not the same as mutated.


----------



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

Over here in New Zealand, any kind of half-moon is partially rare, it seems all the pet shops sell are blue veiltales (a few red ones) and a few crowntails and dragon Bettas :3 I can only ever recall seeing two half-moons EVER in local pet shops (and then the odd auction on Trademe.co.nz :3


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ditto to what Bambi said. Deformities are things that effect the quality of life or health in the fish. Tail types and colors are not deformities. They are mutations. Mutations taken to the extreme can become deformities though.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

There is a HUGE difference between Deformity and Mutation. A Mutation is something that wouldn't harm the mental or physical state of the host, whereas a Deformity (ex. having no eyes, no legs, bent spine) would HARM the host. These "diamond eye" bettas being sold on AB are BLIND - Deformity. The "big ears" are a mutation.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Are pearly-opaque whites really worth that much? 0.0 Im talkin about aquastar71 on aqua bid btw, lol. I have a male who looks exactly like that and he is VERY pearly and he was like $10 at the pet store. LOL


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:V they're not. his are just.... "Special".


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

ok ok....
will have any one seen a diamond eye yet???
cause they still flare at another fish or a black pin.
saw one a month ago that the lfs.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

just because they flare, doesn't mean they can see that well. my white HMPK would flare. it'd take a while, and he'd have to get up against the glass and figure out if it was his reflection or not, but he'd flare. but, he was still mostly blind. you can't tell me that this fish here, can see well enough to breed without getting hurt:









yeah, it looks pretty cool, but i bet he can barely see. you do NOT want to pass on a trait that causes metallic growth over the eyes. :/ how does that BETTER bettas?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

im sorry but I just do not see how the diamond eye is attractive. It looks pianful.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree...I wouldnt want cloudy stuff over my eyeballs...I like seeing, thanks lol.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol.. BeautifulBetta... lol..
but in all seriousnes, come on. The poor little guy. I am not saying the fish isnt bad but the eyes, ouch. Poor boys and girls  Im sure there are plenty of other 'rare' things out there that are harmful to the fish, people just need to be careful and think of the fish, it may look 'ok' but we honestly have no idea if they're in pain or not. What's the point in risking their health?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

rarity is all on you. things like purple is rare, and being bred for now by a member on here. triple tails are rare, copper yellow seems pretty rare..... check Aquabid, see what colors and tail types aren't on there too much.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> just because they flare, doesn't mean they can see that well. my white HMPK would flare. it'd take a while, and he'd have to get up against the glass and figure out if it was his reflection or not, but he'd flare. but, he was still mostly blind. you can't tell me that this fish here, can see well enough to breed without getting hurt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


breeding betta is risky.
plus its a very low chance that either the male or female will not get hurt out of the breeding.
diamond eye
low vision yes but blind no

mutation is a sign of deformity
just because we like it we call it a mutation.
if we don't like it we call it deform.
dt-sb problem 
can't cross it back to a dt
without health issue
hm-eat his own fin
heavy fin that it can't swim right
dragon- to much cross you get diamond eye


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Curly, the point being you shouldn't breed bad genetics. BLIND even partially so, is bad genetics and should not be passed on. Let alone sold as being "special" with no warning to the person buying it.


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

Nowadays it seems like a really rare trait would be bettas bred for their strong immune system.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope those are call bloodline/fighter.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Because this is bugging me so much:

Basically...
Mutation: is a change in DNA sequence causing something unexpected or unnatural, essentially creating a new strain of DNA thus a changed physical characteristic.

Deformity: a defect is when there is a trait that should be active that is not, or vice versa. It's not a change, it's that something isn't working. 

Mutations can LEAD to deformities, but they are NOT the same thing with different names.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Mutation call be pass on to the next generation.
Deformity can't.
Yes there a disability mutation.
Which people tend to call it deform.
I don't know who aquastar71 is.
But man don't be dissing on him/her.
If you don't like his fish.
Just don't buy from him.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a rare find.
Yellow marble.
Out of the few hundred thousand fish I seen so far.
Only saw about ten of those in my life.
Last month I saw one that i never saw before.
White body butterfly with black out outlining very clean and even pattern


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I paired him with









She has some dragon scaling as well as crazy marble colors and a bit of yellow, figure they're my best bet for amazing marbles.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't wait to see the results. They should be amazing.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

With that cross.
I think the baby will turn out looking like koi color


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG they're going to be awesome!! I can't wait to see the fry. I may have to take one or two. lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

So far so good, eggs should hatch tonight are tomorrow, dads not eating them and it looks like there are a lot in the nest.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats GreenTea... 
I have 11 Triple Tails (bred by me) which are going for sale on Aquabid, I'm pricing them at $500-$900, one of my frequent buyers from Brazil placed a bid on one of my pearlscales for $1,120 O___O i only has 6 pearlscales, linebreeding to strenghten the line.
im currently attempting to strenghten my HT line, but i too keep getting complete splits between tail lobes PPP currently got 7 HT's
FT's are proving very hard to maintain, its getting really annoying. my "sucess" ones are hardly acceptable- tail lobes merge in an ugly mess rather than carry the "fuse" effect. i only have 5 "decent" ones 
FF, oh, my arch enemy... Why must fate be this cruel??? My best FF male died last winter, power outage!  I only have 2 (thank god they are male and female) after my 4 spawns (MG, copper, salamander, gold) are done, I'm gonna attempt to do linebreeding to the improve bloodline.

Melanos are "rare" too, or at least decent ones.

-Dead Sunlight (super melano HMPK w/ lacy blackish fins, bred by moi)


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

GreenTea...I demand to have ALL OF THE BABIES! xD 
That's a great spawn pair!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

GT, this will prove to be an interesting marble combo... very anxious to see how the fry turn out... might be interested in a few... Congrats on everything.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd like to see some pictures of your fish Dead Sunlight and links to your aquabid auctions.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> I'd like to see some pictures of your fish Dead Sunlight and links to your aquabid auctions.


I'm interested as well. I'd like to see what these "heart-tails", "fuse-fins", and "fuse-tails" look like. 
And It's surprising that I haven't heard or seen of your name mentioned before, as you _are_ one of the IBC's most talented breeders.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol thanks guys. I will be selling here first! Marble hmpks are my favorite. So far so good, still eggs in the nest, been about 30 hours since they finished spawning so hopefully eggs will hatch tonight.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Green Tea what are you starting the fry on?
youlovegnats and 1fish2fish, I'll be sure to update and post some pictures of my "rares"... Haven't updated in a year,lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i can't wait to see your bettas, Dead Sunlight. :V i was always told those things were rare, and you got them by chance.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Mmm, not by chance... I am very lucky, I guess. For example, I didn't even know of Triple Tails until my cousin who resides in Jakarta, Indonesia, had a few on auction... (I got spawning pair for $2,050, yes, that's as far as I'll go for fish) and I bred them. Also that IS one of my TT's, maybe you've seen him on Google Images probably, there are so few images of these rares online. I don't like what color traits he inherited, though, and you can see that sort of "dent" (deformation) at the back of his head, and his dorsal is angled strangly/oversized... Triple tail patten didn't seperate cleanly though  not one of my breeders.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm starting them on egg yolk. Fry hatched this morning and should continue hatching throughout the day, the male is being a good dad.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Well done, GT, just as a suggestion, when they grow out egg yolk, culture microworms 

And i don't think you've made a spawning log...?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

No, because the last couple times I have, eggs get eaten or some other BS has happened. I'm going to make one after dads removed and fry are free swimming.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Ohhh, that's sad! D;
Good luck on this spawn

- Dead Sunlight (super melano HMPK w/ lacy blackish fins, bred by moi)


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Fry is the farthest I've gotten! This is my third spawn in the last couple weeks so I'm glad something worked out finally.

Some say to feed them after free swimming, some say to feed them 5 days after hatching, what are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I start when they are free swimming, after Dad has been removed. I, too won't start a spawn log until I have swimming fry.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

GreenTea, I start feeding them when they all have maintained a horizontal shape, and they are free-swimming without the help of Daddy or falling.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I would love to have luxury of such bettas....1000.00 would get me divorced or shot!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If your planning to get show nice fish out of breeding.
Your planning to spend about 1,000 with set up, breeding pair, food and time spent caring.


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I can see it adding up very easily. I want to get healthy consistent fry over multiple batches to do the fish honor before going past my knowledge and experience. I do hope to have you see my spawn and get your thoughts in time.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Best of luck, then...


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you dead sunlight. May I ask your favorite color and style. I have dreams of making a fish I saw for $30 on AB. Got discouraged at first then it drove home to me that it is the process of me creating the fish and not that already it exists. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be starting my spawn log tomorrow all. Fry are free swimming and eating egg yolk successfully!


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

That is wonderful that they are starting off so well!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Spawn log is up n runnin - here's a link for anyone interested!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=905032#post905032


----------



## brittneymwhite (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I have two bettas I'd like to kno Id they are rare or not! Any one know? The female is purple with her scales outlined in blue she also has some pink in her. The male has a green body with a red tail and face. I'll send photos through email. I have no idea on how to send through this.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like the female is a lavender, and the male is salamander with green.. those are being very common now in Petco/Petsmart, the male coloring you have. It's just a variation on the salamander variety you typically see on elephant ears, but people are mixing other colors in with them (trying to create new EE colors), so as of late there is a big boom in that combination. As for the lavender.. for a while the "purples" were a bit rare, but now they are quite common.

As for what is rare.. albinos and currently super blacks (especially the females) - like the one in my avatar - it's really hard to get the irids out of blacks, so you don't see a ton of super blacks out there and if you do they tend to be quite pricey. I got a great deal on mine lol, only reason I got him  But other than that, there really are no "rares", just rares depending on where you look - pet stores you won't find certain colors, but if you go to breeders you will find any color you are wanting all over the place.


----------

